# Goats in Wisconsin?



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

I recently accepted a job in Madison, WI and knowing that WI is the #1 dairy state, I assumed it would be rural, and much like NY, where I currently live, there would be plenty of places to keep three small pet goats and a few chickens. I am finding out that this is not the case at all and I am unable to find any property where I can keep my pets due to zoning laws. Apparently, in the state of WI, you cannot keep anything that is considered livestock unless you live on a farm that is classified and zoned as a farm by the state and it must be a minimum of 5 acres. I have contacted 3 different real estate agents and no one can tell me for sure what the laws are, but on every property I have looked at, it has been illegal to keep pet goats. I am now looking for another job because I really don't want to live it a place like that, but I am wondering if there are any goat owners on here from WI who live on less than 5 acres or know what the laws are.

I appreciate any insight. My goats are my pets. I will quit my job before I leave them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you are going through that. I hope you can get it sorted out.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Following 

But I don't know that that's 100% accurate-but I will check!


----------



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, Karen. Most likely I will sort it out by not moving to that kind of place. In rural NY everyone is allowed to have a few chickens or pigs or a horse or a couple of goats. As long as you don't live within city limits, you are allowed to have animals. This is good for the agricultural economy overall, because these "hobby farmers" spend lots of money on hay, grain and services which help the production farmers. I thought Wisconsin was a nice place and I would like it there, but it's unbelievable to me that the government is so against animals when the economy of their state is based on dairy farms. I will never buy another brick of cheese from WI!


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

We live in Chippewa Valley of Wisconsin. From what I understand,the zoning laws are for five acres,or more. Anything less,unless in a rural area,would be considered too urban for " livestock " type animals. 
We live on 39 acres,and it's very rural. Before,when we lived in the Northwoods,even though we had about 5 acres,it was considered a subdivision,and only domestic pets were allowed.


----------



## eclipse507 (Jul 19, 2011)

I would guess the rules are governed by each county individually not the state....I would check with the county you are looking to move to.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Yes, the rules are different for each township. Most of the areas around here (very close to where you'll be) are actually very open to keeping animals. Finding a slightly larger piece slightly farther from the city should make your choices MUCH easier. Don't give up on WI before you get to know it, please. It's pretty friendly and simple.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

ita2464 said:


> Thanks, Karen. Most likely I will sort it out by not moving to that kind of place. In rural NY everyone is allowed to have a few chickens or pigs or a horse or a couple of goats. As long as you don't live within city limits, you are allowed to have animals. This is good for the agricultural economy overall, because these "hobby farmers" spend lots of money on hay, grain and services which help the production farmers. I thought Wisconsin was a nice place and I would like it there, but it's unbelievable to me that the government is so against animals when the economy of their state is based on dairy farms. I will never buy another brick of cheese from WI!


I don't think this is accurate. I've lived here my whole life and it is a VERY simple place to raise animals. The government here is not against animals. : )

I think you'll need to do more research and get some advice from experienced locals. I know you'll find what you're looking for. Madison is very progressive, but it's a city. The surrounding areas are FILLED with small farmers happily raising their animals.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

A lifelong Wisconsin resident, and we have great cheese! People travel the world over and rarely find a better cheese! haha, guess that is a beer commercial! 

Keep in mind, that most "Wisconsinites," have their own saying about Madison, Wisconsin.... It goes

There is, MADISON, and then there is the REST of the STATE! Implying, Madison is different/a bit crazy, a bit well....lots of things, then the rest of the state is different! More, "normal," if that is possible!

Many simple things in Wisconsin, and people in general are very friendly. Drive down any county road in Wisconsin and you will see all kinds of animals, from Dairy cattle, goats/milking/meat, lambs, horses, donkeys, hens in the front yards, ducks, and/or etc. Depending where you are in Wisconsin, there are more lambs in the western part of the state, goats spattered in a few areas, and so on. 

Rules do vary by township, and/or county, but mostly by the town/city you live in. Animals and rules about how/where they are kept are kept and decisions made at the local level.

Being that decisions and rules/laws are based at the local level is overall a good thing, as each region has its own needs, subdivisions, and/or other thing that may apply to them, but not neighboring regions. For instance, the rules in the peninsula of the state are much different than just on the other side of the peninsula, as the peninsula is sitting on rock and they are very concerned about their water and the fragility of the rock! So, they allow animals there, they just monitor stuff a little more closely than on the other side. A bit annoying, as we have our animals on either side, due to two different set ups and family members running them, so we can't do everything the same... It requires us to be familiar with the differences and needs or requirements of the township, or location we are talking about.

The 5 acre rule is somewhat common, though I know if you look up, Mad city chickens, you will see...the chicken issue in the city is allowed on a small scale.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

I agree with others. Wisconsin is an amazing place to live! I simply cannot imagine living anywhere else. Give it some time.


----------



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for all of your input. I agree that most people I have met in WI are very friendly and welcoming. Unfortunately, there really is no place within an hour's drive to my office where goats are allowed on less than 5 acres and zoned a specific way, which, as everyone has pointed out, is different in each town. As I drove down the country roads in Dane and Jefferson counties I did not see many animals- no places with 1 or 2 horses in the yard, no goats or sheep. This is very sad to me. I'm sure it is different in other parts of the state, but I need to live where I can drive to work every day. I don't see how you need 5 acres for 2 Nigerian dwarf goats. They are on about a quarter of an acre now and we have to mow the grass to keep them from getting fat (and they're stiĺl fat.) Not to mention, the price on any 5 acre parcel near my work is over 250,000. I really like Madison, I have found WI people to be lovely, but I am not parting with my goats, they are my pets. The only property I have found that allows goats (in a 2 month search) was in Portage, almost an hour drive to my work. It amazes me, especially with the vet school in Madison. How do the kids get any experience? The Cornell students come here every year to vaccinate my goats. I think I might have liked the area, but I just don't see that it will be possible to find a place for my goats there.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, nothing within less than an hour of Madison? Gosh, that really stinks! As I said in an earlier posting of mine, there is Madison and then there is the rest of the state! Gosh, I didn't know there would be no spot around there to raise a few goats! 

I can attest to contesting being able to keep laying hens in an area we use to live...went to the meetings, presented why hens were ok, what areas allowed them, etc., etc.... We moved! But, they do allow hens now, and other animals in Brown County, Wisconsin/Green Bay, Suamico, Ashwabenon, Wrightstown, Pulaski, De Pere, etc! Also, other animals, as I have seen horses, beef cattle, lambs, dairy cows....not sure all the rules, but they do vary by TOWN and sometimes neighborhood/country/etc! 

I know some have even been allowed, by asking the neighbor, and if neighbor says ok, then it's ok! Sounds crazy to me, with asking a neighbor...but, who knows!?

I can ask a cousin of mine and also a nephew who live in the region if they know of anything, if you would like. Just let me know.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

In my two minute search I found two breeders of ND less than an hour west of Madison. I know it can be frustrating to search from afar.... There really are plenty of places, even within an hour of Mad, that currently have goats. Let me know if I can help you from here. I would be happy to send you listings that are within your range. I'm from the Driftless area which is two hours from Mad., but there are people here that commute and lots of people between here to Mad. that farm and work in Mad. Of course our area... just two hours away is absolutely filled with small farmers with OV Headquarters nearby...


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

And now another just 35 minutes south... there are a lot, really. Just need to be above that 5 acres. That's the ticket. Land is not proportionately more expensive over 5 acres. It's the first 5 acres that actually costs a lot.... after that, it's not that much.

And I just found more goats in a Mad. CL search.... all within 20 min. to an hour from Mad. Lodi, LaValle, Princeton. Fox Lake... too many to mention.


----------



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. It is a bit more encouraging to hear from goat owners in WI. I am facing several challenges: the need for 5 acres- my husband is not so keen on that as we were looking for maybe 2 acres. As I said before, 2 tiny Nigerians do not need 5 acres. So, okay, if I had to get 5 acres, it wouldn't be so bad, but the prices!! A 700 sq ft house for $155,000? How can you live in a house that small? It hard to believe the cost of living is so much higher there. I could have a nice little farm with a 3 bedroom home for that price here. The last challenge is the distance. I don't really want to drive an hour each way to work. So I ahve to wonder, taking all things into consideration, if this is the right move for me. I was doubly discouraged when I found 2 different properties that I really liked and neither was zoned for goats, despite the fact that one was 5 acres. But you are all very encouraging, so thanks for that, it's given me more enthusiasm for house hunting again. Odieclark, I would appreciate any help you can offer. I should be back out there after Labor day and hope to line up some properties to look at while I'm there. Attached, the loveable culprits of my woe.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

When checking the zoning, are you talking to the people at the zoning office? I ask because we recently purchased a house on two acres of land that was not zoned for agriculture, but we were able to petition the city to also us a special zoning permit and we now have ten head of cattle, three pigs and 17 goats. If you find a place you like sometimes the city will work with you so that it is possible to have animals. I know that the prices are high in southern Wisconsin, but the right place will turn up for you and it will all work it self out in the end


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

I should add that we had to show how we would manage manure disposal and show how we would fence our property. We also had to talk to our neighbors and ask that they come to the city meeting and say that they would be fine with u having animals. The funny thing is, the man who lived in our house before us had horses and cows and was actually breaking the law as the property was not zoned for having livestock. Lol I don't know how he was not caught in the 50 years he lives here. I live in De Pere, WI .


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Well... we live in less than 700 square feet and have a large family. : ) I guess you do what you can do.

I agree that you don't need much acreage for just two goats. And, Olliehaven is right about asking zoning. Sometimes you just have to go right to the source.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*50!years and no violation*



Olliehaven said:


> I should add that we had to show how we would manage manure disposal and show how we would fence our property. We also had to talk to our neighbors and ask that they come to the city meeting and say that they would be fine with u having animals. The funny thing is, the man who lived in our house before us had horses and cows and was actually breaking the law as the property was not zoned for having livestock. Lol I don't know how he was not caught in the 50 years he lives here. I live in De Pere, WI .


Ollie, love it! Haha! That is cool! Realistically the government is busy enough! Probably the issue is normally with a neighbor who thinks their business is meddling in your affairs! Ugh!

Ollie is a great animal caretaker! I would vouch for Ollie any and every day! Ollie helped us, and allowed me to visit! God Bless Ollie, and so many other helpful folks here!

Wisconsin is awesome, though Madison does frustrate me!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Adorable goats moving to WI!*



ita2464 said:


> Thanks, everyone. It is a bit more encouraging to hear from goat owners in WI. I am facing several challenges: the need for 5 acres- my husband is not so keen on that as we were looking for maybe 2 acres. As I said before, 2 tiny Nigerians do not need 5 acres. So, okay, if I had to get 5 acres, it wouldn't be so bad, but the prices!! A 700 sq ft house for $155,000? How can you live in a house that small? It hard to believe the cost of living is so much higher there. I could have a nice little farm with a 3 bedroom home for that price here. The last challenge is the distance. I don't really want to drive an hour each way to work. So I ahve to wonder, taking all things into consideration, if this is the right move for me. I was doubly discouraged when I found 2 different properties that I really liked and neither was zoned for goats, despite the fact that one was 5 acres. But you are all very encouraging, so thanks for that, it's given me more enthusiasm for house hunting again. Odieclark, I would appreciate any help you can offer. I should be back out there after Labor day and hope to line up some properties to look at while I'm there. Attached, the loveable culprits of my woe.


Aren't they just too cute!?!

Sure, will check with the family now, and get some wheels rolling! Feel free to message anytime! Also, check Craiglist, as often goats and lambs for sale are in the Madison area! I am north of Green Bay, and less goat owners here!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Info on goats in WI*



ita2464 said:


> Thanks for all of your input. I agree that most people I have met in WI are very friendly and welcoming. Unfortunately, there really is no place within an hour's drive to my office where goats are allowed on less than 5 acres and zoned a specific way, which, as everyone has pointed out, is different in each town. As I drove down the country roads in Dane and Jefferson counties I did not see many animals- no places with 1 or 2 horses in the yard, no goats or sheep. This is very sad to me. I'm sure it is different in other parts of the state, but I need to live where I can drive to work every day. I don't see how you need 5 acres for 2 Nigerian dwarf goats. They are on about a quarter of an acre now and we have to mow the grass to keep them from getting fat (and they're stiĺl fat.) Not to mention, the price on any 5 acre parcel near my work is over 250,000. I really like Madison, I have found WI people to be lovely, but I am not parting with my goats, they are my pets. The only property I have found that allows goats (in a 2 month search) was in Portage, almost an hour drive to my work. It amazes me, especially with the vet school in Madison. How do the kids get any experience? The Cornell students come here every year to vaccinate my goats. I think I might have liked the area, but I just don't see that it will be possible to find a place for my goats there.


I will send you some info in a few minutes. Like mommal stated, craiglist has a number of goats for sale, etc.:fireworks:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is some info for you to ponder, in the event you are thinking of coming to Madison Wi. The unfortunate issue with madison is real estate is CRAZY over priced there! For example, check CL Madison and look at the farm for sale in Bear Creek, WI! May not be a palace, but...its two acres with an old barn at $105,000. Too far from Madtown, but more WI like!

Info
Won't let me paste! I will try later!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Madison, Wisconsin animals links*

Information on Wisconsin animals below---:type:

Madison WI
Chicken license
https://www.cityofmadison.com/dpced/bi/obtaining-a-city-of-madison-chicken-license/65/

Register your property here-
http://www.wiid.org/livestock-premises-registration

Also, I looked to see which Towns with goats for sale, and found the following currently with goats. I also placed the approximate mileage from Madison, to give a clearer understanding of the distance. Some of these communities are likely less expensive than the city of Madison, but I don't know these areas very well.

Towns selling goats via CL:
Lake mills 28 miles
Fitchburg 6 miles
Verona 10 miles
Sun Prairie 16 miles 
Middleton 6 miles
Manona 7
Lake mills 28 miles-a herd for sale 
Lodi 24 miles
Stoughton 20 miles

I hope the links help, and some of the info above.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

I would be willing to petition the zoning office, but unfortunately, i can't buy a place and take the chance that they would say no. Then I have sold my house and I imagine it would be quite difficult to be homeless with goats, a rabbit, 9 chickens, two cats (one geriatric and sickly,) a dog and a turtle! Actually, it would likely be easier to be homeless with all those animals than with 1 husband, who is very tolerant but does not really love my boys as much as I do. I should also mention my old doe, who I thought I was going to rehome, but the more I think about it, the less I like the idea. My one wether is very bonded to her and I doubt I could really go through with it. Still, a bit of goat poop is much easier to deal with than cow manure, that's for sure. I have a good friend who will take my chickens and I can barely stand to part with them. I have the nicest rooster who is kind to the hens and not agressive at all, a rare bird. Momma, you must have a very close family! My home now is 1100 sq ft, but it was built in1899 so there is no storage or closets. So, maybe I am picky, but it is a huge investment to make if I am not going to be happy. I am leaving all of my friends and family and try to console myself that I will find a nice place to live (with closets!) My husband and I and our dog Lucy love to kayak, so WI seems like a wonderful place for that, but the animal restrictions are very frustrating! But you have all been encouraging and helpful so I will try to have a more positive attitude and trust that the right place will come along. It is not a buyer's market there right now and anything decent is sold before I even get a chance to get out there and look at it.


----------



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, Odieclark, thanks for all of the info, very helpful! I looked at a place near SunPrarie- such a cute town, i thought, I could live here, but....no goats allowed at the property. I looked at 2 places in Edgerton, not too far from Sun prarie, no goats, no goats. I looked at a place in Portage- goats allowed!! But it was over an hour to drive to work. Manona is where my office is- its very suburban, I can't imagine where someone would keep goats. Maybe I will check out CL and see these places next time I'm in town.


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

I would talk to zoning before buying tell them your situation. I have a feeling that if people around sun prairie have goats the zoning office is going to know how to work with you. Go right to the source. I actually sold goats to a family in Madison, I forgot about this, sorry! Let me contact her. I know they moved and have a house for sale that they had goats on. Give me a day and I will post what I find out


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

After a quick search, trying looking in the Oregon, WI area. It's 20 minutes from Madison. That is where my buyer lives.  I just text her so we will see what she has to say.


----------



## ita2464 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, Olliehaven. I did a search on Zillow and nothing came up for Oregon. My agent is checking on a couple of places in Randolph that have potential. Most likely they are already sold, though as that seems to be the case with anythind decent. Yup, just got a text as I am writing this...both have offers, no more showings.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Manona Goats and Ollie*



Olliehaven said:


> After a quick search, trying looking in the Oregon, WI area. It's 20 minutes from Madison. That is where my buyer lives.  I just text her so we will see what she has to say.


See, I told you Ollie is the Best!

I agree and know there are goats in the greater Madison area, as they are often selling them there and it is far drive for me!

But, I wouldn't want to give up what I love either!

Who wants to move! Ugh? Not me either!

It is a sellers market in Madison, and in my opinion it's a rip off there!

Out lying areas are for sure better and where pretty much any of us would rather live and be more comfortable!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Lake mills Fitchburg*



ita2464 said:


> Thanks, Olliehaven. I did a search on Zillow and nothing came up for Oregon. My agent is checking on a couple of places in Randolph that have potential. Most likely they are already sold, though as that seems to be the case with anythind decent. Yup, just got a text as I am writing this...both have offers, no more showings.


Stoughton, Barneveld? I think Barneveld has ducks and goats for sale and the route to the town is all rural.

Good luck, if it's meant to be it will be...if not, then probably a good reason!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Perhaps try contacting some of the farm share groups in Madison. See what they have had to go through. I know you can have "hobby farm" settings on less than 5 acres/pet type of scenario.


----------

